# INTERNAL BLEEDING Using Supplements



## Back2gym (Aug 29, 2011)

*Hey guys... I used supplements like EAS Phosphagen, SuperPump 250, Sans V12, Swole V2, etc etc....and never had a problem::knock on wood::

My friend,while on P90x, was taking Hemo-Rage for a for a few months and switched to Assault by musclepharm....and yesterday his mom found him on the bathroom floor, unconscious . Turns out he passed out from internal bleeding. had to take an ambulance to the hospital, spent the night there for monitoring... etc

He started to get blood in his shit I guess for about a month... 

My question is, has anyone heard of getting symptoms like these while on these 'type' of products?

 Symptoms
-Diarrhea 
-Bloody stools 
-Internal Bleeding?

He always took the recommended dose, and drank plenty of water(atleast a gallon a day). 

The doctor says it most likely from the supplements.  And its 'possible' he had ulcers, before hand and it irritated them heavily... 

Any feedback is appreciated..

Thanks*


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Aug 29, 2011)

Dont know about it..But I hope your friend gets well soon.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

it sounds like he already had ulcers and somehow made it worse


----------



## Back2gym (Aug 29, 2011)

I will let yall know the official reason for the bleeding. Last I heard, it was either from his stomach or large intestines...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, keep us posted.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly I had some blood work done levels where high on a few test and automatically the doc was like it ur supps without even looking to my past history. All i am saying  is they always jump on the its supplement ban wagon ... I hope all is well with ur friend ..


----------



## Back2gym (Aug 31, 2011)

gamma said:


> Honestly I had some blood work done levels where high on a few test and automatically the doc was like it ur supps without even looking to my past history. All i am saying  is they always jump on the its supplement ban wagon ... I hope all is well with ur friend ..



Yeah the doc's told him it was his supplements(I think they said this before they did any tests/and the whole reason I created this thread). However my friend told me yesterday that the doctors have pretty much 'ruled-out' the supplement factor... 

My friend is still in the hospital. He was still internally bleeding yesterday(since sunday). They put him on some fresh blood, but then his body had a bad reaction to it so they took him off it.. However finally(yesterday) they were able to find blood that wasnt making him have a bad reaction. So his blood levels are finally going up.

It turns out that there was some kind of hole or tear in his (small) intestines. There were no ulcers of any kind.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 31, 2011)

i highly doubt its from supplements. be honest, does he take Vicodin? ive seen pt's come in when i am in clinical that have a high amount in there blood stream and it ate a whole in their stomach.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 31, 2011)

Hope your bro gets well.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 31, 2011)

Man bro.  I hope your friend gets better.  Sorry to hear that!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Back2gym (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.

It appears there are some other cases with "Assault" causing bloody stools, however not to the extent of what my friend had. 
Found out he started passing more blood today. 

Still no definitive answer on what caused this.. but will keep ya updated.


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

some people develop sensitivities to certain supps like creatine different herbs etc sometime due to underlying condition like ibs or crohns disease that they're unaware of. it pays to listen to what your body is telling you, if your taking lots of different supps you can identify the culprit through the process of elimination


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend, hope he is on his road to a quick recovery.  There are just too many factors to consider before you can generalize that it's probably the supplements.  Most supplements taken in the recommended doses these days carry little to no risk for long term use.  The worst that usually happens is you end up blowing your money on sugar pills or just junk that does nothing for you.  You can't be sure that your friend was taking the recommended dose either.  Some people will not admit that they're double dosing.  Many people use a supplement with recommended dosing for he first month, feel some effects and then after a month or two their body develops a tolerance and they feel they need to take more to get the same effect, this is where you should either change your supplement or do a wash out period and start again.  What happened to your friend happens to people who drink coffee, alcohol, smoke, each too much junk, have high stress levels, depression, other illness or even for no reason at all so in my opinion to draw a conclusion this quickly about a supplement that has been taken safely by thousands of people is premature.  Again, I wish your friend a quick recovery.


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 2, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, hope he is on his road to a quick recovery.  There are just too many factors to consider before you can generalize that it's probably the supplements.  Most supplements taken in the recommended doses these days carry little to no risk for long term use.



+2.. On a side note.. It's also rediculous for a doctor to solo out a supplement for problems..


----------



## troubador (Sep 2, 2011)

Back2gym said:


> *
> He started to get blood in his shit I guess for about a month...
> 
> *



Sorry to hear that. I don't know about the supps but he had internal bleeding for a month and did nothing about it? When you start shitting blood go to the doctor.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, hope he gets well soon.  Isn't likely the supplements, but it's possible that the blood flow increase from the pre-workouts has made a condition he had already become worse.  I've used Assault on and off for quite a while now and never had a problem with it.  

With anything, supplements, vitamins, etc, its also possible he got a bad batch that could have had been contaminated with something causing the stomach/intestine lining to become inflamed leading to the bloody stool.  Over time it has become worse.  It could be so many things its hard to put the blame on anything without a lot of study into the situation.  Its always easy to blame the supplements cause they aren't FDA approved generally.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 3, 2011)

docs even say protein powder is bad for us. stupid


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 3, 2011)

that rediculous. this shit is legal and everyone uses. gear is much safer than these artificail chemicals


----------



## N21 (Sep 3, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> it sounds like he already had ulcers and somehow made it worse



agreed


----------

